# My dog Caesar



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 23, 2012)

One thing that Caesar likes more than running around in the garden is cheese. My father in law and I will sometimes enjoy some good cheese with a drop of carefully decanted port. Caesar loves cheese so much that he will sit and drool and plead until he gets some. Here I think he thinks he is Oliver asking for more!

Canon 5D mkIII EF 24 - 70L @ f/4 and 42mm 1/13 ISO 800




Please-sir-can-I-have-some-more- by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Caesar has his favourite spot by the kitchen island and how he finds the footrest of the kitchen stools comfortable, I'll never know!

Canon 5D mkIII 24 - 70 at f/5.6 and 57mm ISO 800 1/25




How-can-you-be-comfortable-leaning-against-that,-Caesar- by singingsnapper, on Flickr

This is my favourite shot of Caesar although not shot with a Canon, shot with Pentax 645D with 45 - 85 lens

Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85 at 70mm and f/5.6 ISO 640 1/50




Caesar-wishing-he-was-outside by singingsnapper, on Flickr




poor-poor-caesar-why-do-you-look-so-sad- by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## CowGummy (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on your 5DMkIII - wish I had the funds myself...

That being said, those Pentax 645 shots are truly a cut above. Don't suppose you're looking at selling it for cheap anytime soon? ;D


----------



## drmudd (Mar 24, 2012)

is it or just me... the colors seem to have more punch than than the 5Dii? maybe its just the contrast between the black floor and the warm tones of the Caesar.... I do, really like photos 3 & 4


----------



## markIVantony (Mar 24, 2012)

itsnotmeyouknow said:


> ...
> Pentax 645D FA 45 - 85 at 70mm and f/5.6 ISO 640 1/50
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, it's like being there in person. So clear!


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 24, 2012)

drmudd said:


> is it or just me... the colors seem to have more punch than than the 5Dii? maybe its just the contrast between the black floor and the warm tones of the Caesar.... I do, really like photos 3 & 4



I think it's just more contrast. The lighting on 3 and 4 was nice and the Pentax 45 - 85 is one of the 645 series sharpest lenses. As I said in another thread, no 35mm camera will get the je ne sais qoui of medium format. I think I also used a little more saturation in no 4 in viveza. I was also closer to him in these images so they have a little more immediacy.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 24, 2012)

CowGummy said:


> Congrats on your 5DMkIII - wish I had the funds myself...
> 
> That being said, those Pentax 645 shots are truly a cut above. Don't suppose you're looking at selling it for cheap anytime soon? ;D



No, not selling!  It needs to go to Japan for fixing thanks to the poor performance of a spysling strap that came off the camera in spite it being properly fastened. Camera still works but anything that involves putting on a tripod and using a cable release doesn't as the camera won't acknowledge the cable and the WB and drive buttons don't function. WB button doesn't bother me as I always shoot in RAW (= 270mb tiff files!) but I can't do without being able to use cable release and/or 2 second timer for long exposure and bulb functions.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 25, 2012)

Spent some time in the garden with Caesar in the sun this afternoon. We have a steep hill in our back garden so it didn't take long for him to take a break from his running around. I used spot metering, even so they were slightly underexposed so add a little more exposure and adjusted contrast and saturation in CS5

canon 5D mk III 70 - 200 IS f/2.8 at 200mm and f/5.6 1/125 ISO 200

1.



Caesar-ub-a-typical-GSD-pose by singingsnapper, on Flickr

2. Same camera and lens f/5.6 1/400 ISO 200




Caesar-relaxes-in-the-shade by singingsnapper, on Flickr

3. f/5.6 1/250 ISO 200




Caesar-relaxing-in-the-shade by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Mar 25, 2012)

On second looking the above are a little over exposed as I added a little too much fill in post. Have reprocessed:

1. 


Typical-GSD-pose-its-reprocessed by singingsnapper, on Flickr

2. 


Caesar-relaxes-in-the-back-garden by singingsnapper, on Flickr

3. 


Caesar-relaxes-in-the-garden by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Tracy Pinto (Apr 2, 2012)

excellent portraits of the well loved Caesar waiting for some cheese


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Apr 3, 2012)

Caesar is a very expressive dog, especially when he really wants to run around in the garden when he isn't allowed:

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L @ 68mm and f/5.6 1/40 ISO 1000




poor-caesar by singingsnapper, on Flickr

Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70L @ f/5 and 42mm 1/20 ISO 800




caesar!! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 17, 2012)

Caesar is so used to me grabbing my camera when I take him up to the steep garden at the back of our house, that I can't pick up my camera without him thinking it's time to have a run about! A few from the last few days.

Caesar does his best to look cute at all times and still does the puppy twist of the head: (all taken with EF 24 - 70L)

1. Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 L f/9 and 24mm 1/320 ISO 500




Caesar-being-cute by singingsnapper, on Flickr

2. Same camera and lens f/8 45mm 1/80 ISO 400




Caesar-enjoying-time-in-the-garden by singingsnapper, on Flickr

3. f/9 24mm 1/160 ISO 500




Caesar-and-his-stick by singingsnapper, on Flickr

4. Caesar looking very happy with himself. Same settings as above




Happy-Caesar by singingsnapper, on Flickr

5. My biggest disappointment from yesterday - caught the shot, missed focus as I had on one shot mode rather than servo. Pity
f/6.3 at 70mm 1/640 ISO 1600




Here-comes-Caesar! by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## ions (May 18, 2012)

Caesar is gorgeous. Is he a purebred shepherd or a mix to give him his colour? Great pics by the way.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (May 18, 2012)

He is pure breed. His dad is a pedigree white shepherd and his mum a pedigree black and tan shepherd...

He is also the runt of the litter


----------



## ions (May 22, 2012)

Like I said, he definitely is a good looking dog.


----------



## itsnotmeyouknow (Aug 8, 2012)

Some more, this time with the Canon 5D mk III and 70 - 200 f/2.8 I L

f/8 and 90mm 1/320 ISO 100




Caesar5 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/8 and 70mm 1/400 ISO 100




Caesar6 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/6.3 and 70mm 1/500 ISO 100




Caesar7 by singingsnapper, on Flickr

f/6.3 and 70mm 1/500 ISO 100




Caesar8 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

